# recently installed MTM stage 1+ chipset. having a prob. help?



## 92AudiURS4 (Aug 24, 2009)

I installed a ECU with the MTM stage 1+ chipset and tried driving it. boost builds normally then all of a sudden dumps at a certain point that causes a jerk. Im not sure what that point is becuase with the MTM ecu installed the boost guage was not changing from .5bar.. any ideas?


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Have you checked the connection of vacuum line to the Ecu?


----------



## 92AudiURS4 (Aug 24, 2009)

yeah, but ill double check. thanks


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

If you're pushing more boost than the car is used to, could have popped a vacuum else where too. Was this a used ECU? Could be hard to find but maybe try swapping ECU's with someone else.


----------



## 92AudiURS4 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a stock ECU and the MTM ECU. the stock ECU builds boost normally with no leaks or bucks.. The MTM ECU builds the boost quicker and drops it all and bucks at about im guessing 1.5bar...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

do you have a pinched boost signal line?
mine was doing that.
.5 bar is wastegate pressure.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Any other mods? (LS2 coil packs, Wategate spring?)

If you're running the 1.9 BAR wastegate spring, make sure you back the spring perch all the way out as this has been known to cause issues with the MTM 1+ chipset. (boost spikes too fast otherwise which freaks out the ECU). If you're running stock coils, you could have a weak coil or POS that is failing under the increased boost pressure. 

Any more info you can provide would be helpful in assisting us with a diagnosis :thumbup:


----------

